# Rose EO in CP soap



## ozziesgirl (Oct 8, 2018)

My friend really wants me to make a batch of soap for her with rose essential oil. Has anyone done this? I don’t want to use such an expensive oil just to find out it doesn’t stick.


----------



## homesteaders (Oct 8, 2018)

My favorite is an EO blend of Rose Geranium, Bergamot, and Palmarosa in equal amounts.


----------



## lsg (Oct 8, 2018)

Rose essential oil is very expensive; almost higher than real sandalwood.  Have you tried rosewood or palmarosa?  IMO, they both have a rose-like fragrance.


----------



## szaza (Oct 8, 2018)

I have used rose absolute 5% (bought it for a diffuser but never used it so decided to put it in soap). The scent was very nice in the beginning, but faded after about a year. Good thing is that you really don't need much! I think I used 2 grams of 5% in 200g oil (which would be 0,1g/200g oil undiluted) and it smelled plenty! I did add a tiny amount of patchouli as well in the hopes of anchoring and added it after HP cook with some clay (though I'm quite convinced the clay didn't do anything for the scent)


----------



## SaltedFig (Oct 8, 2018)

Yes.

I've used rose absolute and rose geranium ... the rose geranium is a very good rose-smelling alternative (it is MUCH cheaper).
Palmarosa is nice, but I don't think of it as "rosey".
I've never tried rosewood (thanks lsg! It's been on my list, but I'd forgotten it ).


----------



## dixiedragon (Oct 8, 2018)

If your friend is 100% dead set on this and is willing to pay the $40 for .25 oz of rose absolute, you might want to consider rebatching rather than CP. That will stop the lye monster from gobbling it up. Also, you may want to look into use rose wax as part of your soap recipe.


----------



## Moose Wrangler (Oct 15, 2018)

lsg said:


> Rose essential oil is very expensive; almost higher than real sandalwood.  Have you tried rosewood or palmarosa?  IMO, they both have a rose-like fragrance.



 I absolutely LOVE rosewood EO but it's also getting pretty cost prohibitive since it's now an endangered species (except the variety from Madagascar). It's not at the cost point of rose itself but I personally wouldn't waste it in CP/HP soap.


----------

